# Bridge fishing Siesta Key



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I have tried fom the surf in december during our annual Christmas trip to Siesta Key without much success. I see people fishing from bridges and was wondering if it is worth my while. I will be sneaking a rod or two in my golf bag. If it is worth trying what are the particulars, bait, line size, best times, etc? Thanks for any help!

Danny


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.floridagameandfish.com/fishing/saltwater-fishing/FL_0605_01/

The above link might give you some information that will help you.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?p=79580#post79580


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know about up there but down at the sanibel bridge the key is TIDE. Slack tide is no good-but either a incoming or outgoing tide is great. Look at the tide charts. I usually used shrimp with a fairly heavy weight to keep the bait near the pilings. The catch varied greatly and that became the fun of it.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I lived in Sarasota for many years. This time of year is prime Snook season. Do not waste you time on the bay bridges or surf fishing the gulf beaches. Find the bridges and access points to Phillipi creek and you should catch fish. There's access to Phillipi near Riverview High School, where you can park and cruise the bank. Try there. I never did good fishing anywhere else this time of year, but caught some very nice Snook along that river.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i too lived in sarasota for a while and you have to watch the guys on the bridges and talk to them, i know when i was getting snook, we used a 2 by 2ft gill net to catch bait.at nite id drop my lantern down to the water and you ll see the bait fish.when you have the bait,put it down with the others that are moving in a circle under the lantern. then watch your baitfish ,when they scatter.....HANG ON.cause here comes a snook.if you don t watch they will wrap you on the bridge pilings,so give some drag but not too much. good luck....if ya want some trout or mackeral, head north to bradenton and go left at the light that takes you out to st anne marie island theres a pier out there and good fishing,also the bridge right before you get to the other side.trout and many diff fish...most important is watch your tides.had good luck with shimp and when i ran out i used white 1/2 oz jigheads with white tails.they worked just as good.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Here you go: http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=78040

Long thread but great info about shore fishing that area.

I will be down there in January, here's a few responses I got to my thread. 

-" You could try the Venice inlet for snook. Sheepshead bite will be good too if you like bottom fishing."

- "economy tackle on 41 rents kayaks. I would concentrate around the bridges and seawalls for sheepies this time of year. Trout have been decimated by the red tide, look for them along the deeper channels holes. "

- "For the short time you'll be here there are a few places you could "escape" to without a boat: Shell Rd, an access to Big Pass on the nothern part of SK. There is also the northern humpback bridge; normally a good channel for a variety of fish if you can still get underneath it. You also have the Siesta Dr Bridge - west side public parking area; lots of water moving past it and a favorite spot of many for as long as I've been here (50 years). Have fun - usually a north wind that time of year though - need a place to hide - and good luck."

-" Drew, if you want to wade fish, try the area off Vamo Rd. (US41 south out of Sarasota. Vamo Rd. on the right, Beneva Rd. on the left at the red light). Turn onto Vamo and go to the large stone pillars on your right. Turn down that lane and it dead-ends at the ICW.

You also can wade north of Blackburn Point. (US41 south to Blackburn Point Road--turn right, cross the bridge, park on the right and wade in at that access)."


Hope this helps... please send me a message when you get back and let me know how you did and what you found about about locations and techniques.

thanks,
drew


----------

